# Lowe's Sta-Green Rapid Lime



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

I am planning to do a soil test in the next few weeks, but based on my soil test from last spring, I know my Calcium is low, and I'd like to continue to bring up my pH from 6.2 a bit higher. John Perry of Lawncology reviewed my soil report and recommend calcitic lime at 25-30lbs per 1k. I have a plan, but would like a POV from anyone here.

Where I live in SE MA, I don't seem to have a ton of calcitic lime options. A lot of the options in my local grain store or big box stores are dolomtic. My Mg levels are HIGH, hence why I was recommended calcitic lime. I did find that Lowes sells a calcitic lime in a 30lb bag. Here it is.

A few questions for anyone that has used this product before:

Did it work well?

Was it easy to spread? I have a Scott's DLX EdgeGuard spreader

Does anyone happen to have a picture of the label? The Lowes website does not provide a PDF of the label.

My plan as of now is to put down a 30lb bag per 1k sf, and I have 10k sf, so I'll be buying 10 bags which will include the nice 10% discount once I go over 5 bags.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

1. Yes, that will work.

2. Very easy to spread. I assume one bag per 5k sq ft every 3 months, 2-3 times total. You don't want to do it all at once and "sweeten" that one layer of soil, but over time.

3. Every lawn place has their own brand. Agway has one, Home Depot has one, etc. They are all in the same price range.

It's fast(er) acting than dolomite but expensive. I did this in my back yard where I cut down the woods and the magnesium was high and the pH was low (4.9-5.2) over the course of 2 years.

In Western Mass. Your poor wallet


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

@All Day NPK I am in Mass and in the same boat with high Mg levels.

I have poked around a bit. Everything seems to be in the same price range so I have started to focus on the CEC to get the most bang for my buck. I need about 1,400 #'s so looking to be budget conscious if I can.

As @MassHole points out Agway is good. Not sure what town you are in but think there is one in Franklin. Also Siteone and Valley Green are around just not sure how close they are to you.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Thanks! I'm near Franklin, so I can go there. Also have a few SiteOne locations near me but I think the only lime products they have are the higher cost special ones, like AMP-XC which is about $30!

Good idea about doing less more often @jdc_lawnguy.


----------



## Rile78 (May 14, 2018)

I read in another thread that Sta-Green's Rapid Lime is basically Solu-Cal bagged for Lowe's. If this is true Solu-Cal will run you $27 a bag at SiteOne so Sta-Green is your best bet and it should work exactly how you need it to.

Also, Matt Martin did a video on dolomitic vs calcitic lime and he recommended applying a little of both at the same time. His theory was that your calcitic lime will get into the soil and start working very quickly and the dolomitic lime that you put down will kick in about the time that the calcitic lime begins losing its effect. Since applying both maybe you can cut your rates back on the more expensive fast-acting lime and substitute the cheaper dolomitic lime...maybe?


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

I actually broke my edgeguard pro using this stuff...it ground down the plastic and it separated after doing the yard in Fall 2017. I had to order new parts from Scotts. Never again with that spreader! It's fine in my Earthway.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

And you can get the label from the Solu-Cal website.


----------



## MassHole (Jun 27, 2018)

Rile78 said:


> Also, Matt Martin did a video on dolomitic vs calcitic lime and he recommended applying a little of both at the same time. His theory was that your calcitic lime will get into the soil and start working very quickly and the dolomitic lime that you put down will kick in about the time that the calcitic lime begins losing its effect. Since applying both maybe you can cut your rates back on the more expensive fast-acting lime and substitute the cheaper dolomitic lime...maybe?


His Mg levels are high. As such, he doesn't want to use dolomitic lime.


----------



## All Day NPK (Feb 17, 2019)

Yep, I have high Mg. But good pointer on what Matt Martin's said. I'll need to find that video and watch it.

I'll also look more into the Sta-Green lime being Solu-cal. I might just go to Lowe's and grab it.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy (Oct 30, 2018)

Rile78 said:


> Also, Matt Martin did a video on dolomitic vs calcitic lime and he recommended applying a little of both at the same time. His theory was that your calcitic lime will get into the soil and start working very quickly and the dolomitic lime that you put down will kick in about the time that the calcitic lime begins losing its effect. Since applying both maybe you can cut your rates back on the more expensive fast-acting lime and substitute the cheaper dolomitic lime...maybe?


Thanks for the heads up. I just gave it a watch. Here is the link for those looking.


----------

